# Partition Magic 8 Error 117: need help



## jtm9emo

I'm trying to merge two partitions back together on my hard drive, but when I try to launch the program I get an error message like this:






I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but that didn't work. I'm using XP Home SP3 on a laptop. Any help would be very appreciated...


----------



## PC Hobbyist

It appears to be a common problem.

See this from their developer (Symantec)
Or see this post.

They were the first 2 links when I did this google search.


----------



## lawson_jl

That is why I stoped using Partition Magic a long time ago.  For a pay program it's frankly not very good and errors way to often.  Give GParted a try.  It's a Linuxed based partition program that can manage pretty much every partition type known to computer geeks.


----------



## canny

*Partition magic alternative*

PQ indeed gets older and can not work with vista and servers. I am using a free partition magic free alternative ease us partition manager home. :good: Windows based partition software. but if you need a bootable cd, you need to purchase its pro edition.


----------



## lubo4444

canny said:


> PQ indeed gets older and can not work with vista and servers. I am using a free partition magic free alternative ease us partition manager home. :good: Windows based partition software. but if you need a bootable cd, you need to purchase its pro edition.



That's old topic already.


----------

